
What If Facebook Jumped in Against Twitter? - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/facebook-jumped-twitter/?fb_ref=zzDhaTAKle-Hackernews
======
niftich
Facebook 'Pages' are a rough analogue to Twitter personas [1]. Anyone can
create a 'Page' with an arbitrary name, and which can be followed, interacted
with, and be used to make public posts.

But Facebook should figure out if they want the cake, or if they want to eat
it, because they can't have it both ways. In the early days, public posts on
Facebook were actually public, and viewable by anyone without needing to (or
being begged to) log in to Facebook.

But they changed this behavior sometime in or after 2012 [2], and now nothing
that is generated by personal profiles is ever fully-public, and only 'Pages'
have the ability to produce content that's viewable-without-login. A good
example of this latter is John Carmack's posts (of Oculus), which albeit
publicly viewable in theory, present a nag-bar overlay asking the user to log
into Facebook [3].

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/help/104002523024878](https://www.facebook.com/help/104002523024878)

[2] [http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2012/10/public-facebook-
pages...](http://blog.streamingmedia.com/2012/10/public-facebook-pages-no-
longer-viewable-unless-you-have-a-facebook-account.html)

[3]
[https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1818885715...](https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1818885715012604&id=100006735798590)

